# Ballpark Price??



## pearlset79 (Feb 17, 2009)

hi all.....pretty new to these forums and definitely to natural gas.  i was wondering if anyone could give me a ballpark figure of how much a LP boiler would cost for a 2040 square ft. home??  not sure if this is correct, but i think that i need around 135000 BTUs.  what is a good brand??  i know weil-mclein is for an oil boiler, which is what i would be replacing.  i only use this to heat hot water in the summer and as a backup to my pellet boiler.  i am looking for something that is about 85-87% efficient since it is only used minimally (have used about 1/8 of a 275 gallon tank since Oct.).  also any ideas on cost of install??  i know there are probably a wide range of costs, but i know nothing about this and just need something to start with.  thanks so much!!


----------



## stoveguy13 (Feb 20, 2009)

you most likely can just repalce the burner with an lp burner if that is what you want to do check with the local lp company


----------



## mtaccone (Feb 21, 2009)

using that little oil why not stick with oil? Not sure what lp prices are in your area but here oil is cheaper right now @ $1.89/ gal (I bought some today for the shop) I had a 3 section weil mclain natural gas boiler installed professionally for $2600 3 years ago in a commercial building and I was talking to the heating company that installed it and the price has not went up much since.


----------

